# 75 gallon stocking ideas



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

So I have a 4'' tiger oscar in a 75 gallon and i want to stock the tank a little more. I'm not a huge fan of the little cichlids but I love huge cichlids.

These were my ideas for stocking the aquarium.

*oscar and red devil cichlid 
* oscar, jack dempsey, and green terror
* oscar and a couple of convicts
* Maybe oscar red devil and green terror? 
Well like i said i love to have large to medium sized fish. I know that these fishes are huge and as of now i do 25% water changes every week. So anybody that can help me thank you!


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

im my 75 gallon is 5 little 3.5 to 4 inch green terrors , 9 inch hifin bull shark and half a dozen fiddler crabs .. all get along very well ... sofar .. id do oscar,terror and a jaguar cichlid .. good luck on your stocking choices


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Whats your experience with the jaguar cichlid? I grew up with my dad having a bunch of cichlids mostly the big ones. But he never had a jaguar that i remember.


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

thanemesis said:


> im my 75 gallon is 5 little 3.5 to 4 inch green terrors , 9 inch hifin bull shark and half a dozen fiddler crabs .. all get along very well ... sofar .. id do oscar,terror and a jaguar cichlid .. good luck on your stocking choices


 Whats your experience with the jaguar cichlid? I grew up with my dad having a bunch of cichlids mostly the big ones. But he never had a jaguar that i remember.


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't put an Oscar with a Red Devil in a tank that size. That could be a recipe for carnage.

I've seen tanks that successfully stock some combination of an Oscar with Green Terrors or Jack Dempseys, but Oscars like their space and stocking success is not guaranteed, especially is the fish are not raised together.

An Oscar and a convict or two could work, as long as you don't add juvies that will quickly become a nice snack for the Oscar.

How about a school of silver dollars? While they aren't cichlids, they are big fish (about the size of a small dinner plate when fully grown), the Oscar won't eat them, and they are a lot of fun to watch during feeding time. You could probably make five of them work.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

i never had jaguar cichlids before but a friend of mine has one and they are evil just like terrors and oscars . silver dollars look cool in packs but i never had them .. i only had oscars , eels , rays , port jackson sharks and a few nurse sharks untill a year ago .. now i been trying to breed green terrors because i seen a cool video of a green terror whooping a oscar , then a jaguar and then held its own to a pair of snakeheads .. gota love youtube ..


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

it double posted so i changed it to this


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

JoeE said:


> I wouldn't put an Oscar with a Red Devil in a tank that size. That could be a recipe for carnage.
> 
> I've seen tanks that successfully stock some combination of an Oscar with Green Terrors or Jack Dempseys, but Oscars like their space and stocking success is not guaranteed, especially is the fish are not raised together.
> 
> ...


 If i remember correctly, if you raise the cichlids together they would be less aggressive with each other, as of now my oscar is in a 40 gallon breeder with a synodontis catfish. If i do get the red devil , i am going to introduce the oscar and red devil at the same time.


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you think any of these would work in my 75 g?
*oscar, green terror
*oscar, green terror, cons
*oscar, jaguar, green terror, and some cons


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure you are guaranteed stocking success with a red devil even if you introduce them at a young age - even small red devils have been known to be holy terrors. Red devils are very aggressive fish that tend to dominate whatever tanks they end up in. It could work - sometimes you'll luck out and get a fish with the right temperament for an unorthodox stocking plan - but your chances of having a dead or badly injured big fish will be very high.



> *oscar, green terror
> *oscar, green terror, cons
> *oscar, jaguar, green terror, and some cons


Your third option would be an overstock. Option 1 could work. Option 2 could work as well but I personally wouldn't keep that many fish in a 75g.


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

JoeE said:


> I'm not sure you are guaranteed stocking success with a red devil even if you introduce them at a young age - even small red devils have been known to be holy terrors. Red devils are very aggressive fish that tend to dominate whatever tanks they end up in. It could work - sometimes you'll luck out and get a fish with the right temperament for an unorthodox stocking plan - but your chances of having a dead or badly injured big fish will be very high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright thanks. Now all i've got to do is get the tank ready and cycled


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

*** never cycled a tank .. i just let it run with chemicals for a few days ..


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

*** never cycled a tank .. i just let it run with chemicals for a few days ..


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

thanemesis said:


> I've never cycled a tank .. i just let it run with chemicals for a few days ..


 Oh hmm... im going to try that. :thumb:


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

EJOCSJ said:


> thanemesis said:
> 
> 
> > I've never cycled a tank .. i just let it run with chemicals for a few days ..
> ...


Please try fishless cycling. It can be a bit trying on your patience but you won't lose your Oscar that way.


----------

